# Eclipse Tastenkürzel



## Guest (23. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

ein Kollege, hatte mri mal gesagt, es gibt in Eclipse ein Tastenkürzel, der die Methode System.out.println(); automatisch aufruft, sodass man es  nciht mehr per Hand auschreiben muss.

Er wusste aber nicht mehr das genaue Tastenkürzel.

Er sagte, mann muss irgendwie 3 Buchstaben schreiben und danach 2 oder 3 Tasten drücken.


kann mir von euch jemand helfen?

Danke gruß


----------



## The_S (23. Mrz 2007)

syso + STRG + LEER


----------



## padde479 (23. Mrz 2007)

*@Gast*


_syserr + STRG+SPACE_ ergibt 
	
	
	
	





```
System.err.println();
```
_sysout +STRG+SPACE_ ergibt 
	
	
	
	





```
System.out.println();
```


Gruß
Padde


----------



## The_S (23. Mrz 2007)

Du wiederholst mich ... und wie gesagt, es reicht sys + erster buchstabe (o für out, e für err, t für trace ...)


----------



## Wildcard (23. Mrz 2007)

Die Templates kann man sich auch selbst definieren.


----------



## Guest (23. Mrz 2007)

Danke für eure Antwort. Aber ihr müsst nicht streiten ;-)


Gruß


----------



## The_S (23. Mrz 2007)

Och doch, macht spaß


----------



## padde479 (23. Mrz 2007)

*@Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch*
Man kann natürlich auch nur _sy + STRG+SPACE_ eingeben und sich dann durch die Liste scrollen. Das Ergebnis wird ja dann auch angezeigt  :bae:


----------



## The_S (23. Mrz 2007)

Das wiederspricht aber den Wunsch des Threadstellers (ebenfalls  )


----------



## Guest (23. Mrz 2007)

Richtig.


----------



## Saxony (28. Mrz 2007)

Hiho,

um die Sache mal noch zu vervollständigen.
Es wurde schon gesagt, dass man sich die Templates auch selber definieren kann.

Dies geht hier:
Window->Preferences->Java->Editor->Templates

bye Saxony


----------

